# This or That?



## Codey Amprim

Okay, so this is a little game I like to throw on the forums and leave my mark with, and usually everyone can enjoy it. It's also a great thing to do when you need to pass the time. 

The game is simple; Person 1 presents two items, Person 2 chooses one of the two and continues on by setting up his/her own two items for Person 3 to choose from. Rinse and Repeat.

I'll begin with my classic first question;

The ability to fly   OR   The ability to become invisible?


----------



## Kaellpae

Become invisible. Some many different things you could sneak into with that.

Pizza or Burgers?


----------



## Codey Amprim

That's a tough one! Ima have to go with Pizza 

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Map the Dragon

Dogs...come on! I want to feed my dogs cats.

Film Version...LotR or Game of Thrones?


----------



## Codey Amprim

LotR for sure, that's what brought my into writing!
Although Game of Thrones seems very appealing, I watched the first episode with my girlfriend and she didn't take kindly to the nudity/sexual encounter*s* in it, especially with her little brother in the room watching with us. Wasn't good!
Besides, I've had to have seen the LotR trilogy about 20 times so far. I even watched them in reverse order once... that was a good day lol. I still haven't seen the extended cut of The Two Towers, and it's driving me insane that I haven't yet. The extended cuts are really worth it.

Hmm... now for a new one...

Deaf or Blind?


----------



## myrddin173

Deaf, I already have bad eyesight and I don't want it to get worse!

Western Dragons or Eastern Dragons?


----------



## Ravana

Being both half deaf and half blind, I can say with some authority that you might not be as happy with that choice as you may think. Not being able to see is a real bitch, of course, but so is not being able to talk to most people. (On the other hand, I imagine we have few blind members here, so.…)

Wings or not, neither would be capable of aerodynamic flight: on the other hand, I still like wings on mine. They're great with hot barbecue. So I'll take Western. Hmm.…

Ability to survive naturally underwater, or ability to survive in hard vacuum?


----------



## Kelise

Tough one. I really dislike water, but I guess it's more likely to happen than a vacuum. Though... perhaps I'd like water more if I could survive in. Underwater.

Would you choose to... only be able to eat the same three meals forever BUT they're always fantastic quality... or to be able to eat anything BUT it'll never be more than just edible?


----------



## Argentum

My word, that's sorta hard. If you get three fabulous meals all the time you could start to hate it, or it would be come habit. I think I would choose the three meals plan. Even if you could eat anything, it isn't worth it so much when it will always taste awful.

Take the whole world's population and stuff everyone into one small city. Would you rather live in the city where it is extremely modern but equally crowded, or would you rather be the only one living on the outside?


----------



## Map the Dragon

I'd be happy to have the rest of the world to myself. I would communicate with the others via paper airplane message and cup phones on strings. That would just be too much hustle and bustle for me?


Give up Reading
OR
Give up TV and Film


----------



## Ravana

Made that choice ages ago–I rarely give visual media much attention these days. 

Medicated, happy and normal… or crazy, depressed and creative?


----------



## Philip Overby

I rather be crazy, depressed and creative.  Duh!  That's what all writers should be!

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Codey Amprim

Pepsi, only for their products. I like Coke more than Pepsi otherwise, though.

Swordslinger (counting bows as well, basically all physical weaponry) or Magic Weilder?


----------



## myrddin173

Magic

I am by no means an "athletic person."  I'd much rather call down lighting and smite my foe while they are still a ways away from me.

would you rather be agoraphobic or claustrophobic?


----------



## Kaellpae

Claustrophobic, I may not like outside tons, but I would rather be afraid of small, enclosed spaces than be afraid of outside.

Here's one with a little extra choice.

Xbox 360 OR Playstation 3 OR Wii OR Computer version of games?


----------



## Codey Amprim

Xbox 360 for sure. Although computer games are a close second. Too many buttons and hotkeys to remember sometimes I suppose.

Drowning in fire or Burning in ice?


----------



## OblivionJones

This thread is too cool to let die. I need to breathe life back into it. 

Burning in Ice. Not only is it a better song title but the former option made me have the idea that the fire was all the way inside my lungs as water would be, flooding each cell of my body somehow. I'd rather not have that, I think.

Being absolutely beautiful physically and very wealthy and only having a remaining lifespan of fifteen years or taking your current form and life for a guaranteed longevity of 100 with assured mental clarity and no massive physical hardships?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Tough one for me, as I'm not especially thrilled with life after college... that being said I don't mind my future prospects financially and although I don't consider myself very attractive, I'm not especially ugly either.  So although the rich/attractive thing would be great (I'm a guy, and not exactly comfortable with saying beautiful in reference to myself or other guys) it doesn't help me to the point that it is worth losing 65 years of life.  Then again, don't know that I really want to live to 100.  I'd go with the second one though.

Normally I might go Biggie or Tupac here, but I know how much you guys hate rap, so: music or television/movies?

EDIT: I didn't want to post again and ruin the flow of questions, but I agree with you Oblivion, Tupac is my second favorite rapper of all time... Biggie is probably fifth or so


----------



## OblivionJones

Just my opinion but... For your original question I'd have to go with Tupac. I feel he had a better command of the rhythm. I'm not going to answer your actual question, though. I'll leave that to someone else.


----------



## Sparkie

I surprised myself on this.  Music, for sure.  Then again I am a musician, so maybe I shouldn't have even thought about it.  Movies\TV can achieve wonderful things.  But if there is magic in the world, its in music.  Just my opinion.

Uhm...
I dunno...

Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## DameiThiessen

Beavis, yo.

Make your fantasy world real *OR* Go into another author's world?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

I'd say go into another.  I would head into Salvatore's Drizz't series (yes, I know it is the D&D world, but let me have my own fantasies) and meet Drizz't and the gang.  My world is interesting to me, but it isn't fully fleshed out yet.  Don't want to disappear when I step on a blank space .  

Would you rather your favorite author stick with the same characters through several novels or move on to a new set with each book?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Stick with the same characters through several novels. The novel format allows, more than any other, characters to grow and develop in a way that can make later developments immensely impactful. E.g., the Red Wedding, the epic stuff that happens later in the Harry Potter series, etc.

That said, I'd rather have the characters' story _eventually_ come to an end, and not be revisited. Characters who have adventures for decades just get old eventually, with rare exception -- in fact, only one good exception I can think of: Miles Vorkosigan.


*Next:* What goes better with peanut butter: bananas or raisins?


----------



## Sparkie

Elvis may disagree, but there's nothing better than peanut butter on raisin toast.

(Anyone understand the Elvis reference?)

Medieval Legos or Space Legos?


----------



## Reaver

Medieval Legos, without question...ooh...except for the Star Wars Legos, those are super cool...

 Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

That is a good one.  Lord of the Rings for me.  As far as the movies go, there is no question.  With the books it is closer, but that is probably because I grew up with Harry, so those stories are special to me and my generation.

Skiing/snowboarding or surfing?


----------



## Reaver

Skiing/snowboarding.  Surprisingly less likelihood of shark attack.

Dogs or cats?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Me too, but then again I've never surfed.  Dogs all the way!  Ugh, cats...

American football or European football (soccer)?


----------



## Steerpike

American football (and cats, though I like dogs fine).

Buffy or Firefly?


----------



## Leuco

I say Buffy. I think they did a better job developing characters. Firefly didn't really run long enough.

Next: King Arthur or Robin Hood?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

That's a really good one.  I love both, and the King Arthur movie with Clive Owen was great, but I would go with Robin Hood.  It's just a more interesting tale to me.

Troy or 300?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

_300_ and _Troy_ were both overblown nonsense, but _300_ at least had style. It was memorable. Troy was a very generic sword-'n'-sandals epic.

Rand or Mat? (If that makes no sense, then you may choose from "Arya or Tyrion" instead. If _that_ makes no sense, then, I guess, "Merry or Pippin")


----------



## Steerpike

Rand and Arya. I'm indifferent to Merry and Pippin.

Grace Kelly or Audrey Hepburn?


----------



## myrddin173

Mat, Rand has just gotten odd...  Though I would probably choose Perrin over those two.

Where would you rather go, Neverland or Wonderland?

Edit: curse you Steerpike!

Audrey Hepburn, I haven't heard of the other...


----------



## Steerpike

myrddin173 said:


> Audrey Hepburn, I haven't heard of the other...



Grace Kelly - beautiful woman, and a good actress. Left Hollywood to become the Princess of Monaco.

Click to enlarge:


----------



## Reaver

Audrey Hepburn. Although Grace is a very close second.

Monty Python or Benny Hill?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The one with a flying circus wins over the one who mixes slapstick with oddly childish jokes whose punchlines involve seeing a naked girl. (At age 13, my preference was the other way around.)

Sopranos or Boardwalk Empire?


----------



## Reaver

Sopranos, but only because my Mom lives in Kearny, NJ (pronounced carnie) and walks past "Satriale's" deli (seen in the opening credits and is really an abandoned building) on her way to church every Sunday. 

Dr.Pepper or Mr.Pibb?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Mr. Pibb. (Miss Pepper sounded so much sexier before she got her PhD.)

I don't know if I should ask... it's too political, and I'm afraid people might know where I stand. And God help the person who steps up and replies...

Oh the hell with it! Here it is:



(...hesitates...)



_Dunkin Donuts or Starbucks?_


----------



## Sparkie

Mmmm, dooooonuuuuuts.

Wave runner or four-wheeler?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I failed to specify I was talking about coffee, but I sense that this implication did not escape Sparkie. Instead, Sparkie chose to avoid the coffee issue, thus preventing a vicious flame war that would have permanently divided the Mystic Scribes forum into a two-party system. Thank you, Sparkie, for that useful post! You have saved us all!

And to answer your question: 4x4

And to answer mine: 16

Okay... I'll handle this^ myself. _BOO! BOOOOOOOO! *TOMATOES* BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!_




_Surrounded by the overeducated _or_ surrounded by the undereducated?_


----------



## Reaver

This is a tough one. But to be honest, I'd rather be surrounded by the overeducated.  That is, of course, as long as they're not pompous jerks. I really hate that about some really smart people.

Hey!! My post is #42!!!!!  All you Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy fans(the books & TV show, of course, not that horrible movie)...what would Trillian say the odds of the previous question and my response be as it realtes to 42 being the ultimate answer to life, the universe and everything?  Awesome.

This is so cool that I forgot to ask my this or that question, so here goes:

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy or Dr.Who?


----------



## Steerpike

Hitchhiker's Guide by a pretty substantial margin!

Tea with milk, or tea without milk?


----------



## Reaver

Tea without milk.

Edged or spiked weapons?


----------



## Sparkie

Spiked.  Edged weapons can be almost null against good armor, but a blunt weapon with spikes can at least bludgeon, even if the spikes don't penetrate armor.

I feel a little creepy after writing that last sentence.  I enjoyed it too much.

Big Bird or Barney?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Big Bird. I would follow that bird to hell.



What? No, I wouldn't!


Fantasy/RPG video game avatars: *all human PCs* (Diablo, Monster Hunter, etc.) or *mix including nonhuman PCs* (WoW, Skyrim, etc.)?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Nonhuman:  in fact, I prefer games like Dragon Age and Oblivion/Skyrim where the other characters are exclusively compter-contolled.

Series or stand-alone?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Series... but only if each book in the series CAN work as a stand-alone. (I'm being serious... hope that makes sense.)

Beer or wine? (Even if you don't drink.)


----------



## Sparkie

Stand-alone.  A long series is a bit overbearing for me.  Can't we tell a story with just one book\movie\game\episode anymore?

Aw, damn.  Ya beat me to it, Sidekick!

I'm actually a wine guy, but I like beer too.  Let there be alcoholic beverages for everyone!

Bacardi or Captian Morgan?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Morgan.






One lump or two?


----------



## myrddin173

two, I like things sweet

Since this one got ignored, I'm looking at you Reaver , I will ask it again

Would you rather go to Wonderland or Neverland?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I would NEVER go to Neverland after discovering this:


> After a time he fell asleep, and some unsteady fairies had to climb over him on their way home from an orgy. Any of the other boys obstructing the fairy path at night they would have mischiefed, but they just tweaked Peter's nose and passed on.


From Fairies Wiki; Original source: J. M. Barrie, Peter Pan in Kensington Gardens as well Peter and Wendy, Oxford Press, 1999, p. 132.

...but then, I wonder if Wonderland is any safer from that sort of thing.


Christmas tree: fake or real?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Real, fake just isn't the same.  Just watched the Xavier-Cincinnati fight... which was awesome, so I'll have to pose this one:

Would you rather watch an actual planned fight (boxing match, Ultimate Fighting) or a spontaneous sports fight (in a basketball, hockey, baseball, etc. game)?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

As someone who participated in karate tournaments back in the day, I'd have to go with "an actual planned fight." Hockey fights tend to start with a "cheap shot." There's no real victory if you beat a guy up when he wasn't expecting anyone to throw a punch.

I wonder... when a boxer gets PO'd at his opponent, would he unexpectedly slide a puck into the opposing corner?


Less food or more exercise?


----------



## Sparkie

More exercise.  One word - Endorphins.

Acoustic guitar or electric guitar?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Acoustic guitar. The electric guitar is a crime against the state.


MST3K: Joel or Mike?


----------



## Sparkie

Tough one for me.

The writing was better with Mike, but the Joel episodes had this goofy, 'anything goes' type of humor that you don't see a lot of anymore.  I guess I'll go with Joel, just 'cause he created the show.

Apples or Oranges?  (No, i'm not comparing.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Apples. They make the better pie. Plus, when we lived in Hong Kong, my wife would always make sure her mother would get the juiciest orange... which meant sometimes my wife and I would end up splitting a dry one. More like a "yellow," if you ask me!


Let's compare apples to an "Eastern" fruit now:

Apple or jack?





	

		
			
		

		
	
< jack fruit / jack fruit chips! >


----------



## myrddin173

Still apples, seriously in Connecticut there is no contest.

Hogwarts or the Academy from the Name of the Wind?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Well, being from the hometown of Johnny Appleseed (and the invention of plastic, AND Robert Cormier, AND R.A. Salvatore), YAY APPLES!

Hogwarts, since the other academy should have a name considering even the wind is named!


Favorite incorrect mapping of Earth: *flat* or *inside a sphere*?


----------



## Sparkie

Flat.  Here's why:

I once saw this illustration of some ancient cuture's belief that the world was flat.  The world was balanced on the backs of four huge elephants, who stood on the back of a gigantic turtle-god that swam in the sea of eternity, or something like that.  Bizzare stuff, but cool.

2-liters or aluminum cans?


----------



## Reaver

First I have to say that I've been busy, myrddin, not ignoring this thread...but to answer Sparkie's question: 2 liters. You can't make a kickass terrarium out of aluminum cans.
   I may be ridiculed for asking this, but here goes:

Iron Man or Ultra Man?


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> Iron Man or Ultra Man?



Iron Man. Because there's a cool song to go with him 

Tuco or Angel Eyes?



EDIT: This may help - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXldafIl5DQ


----------



## Reaver

Before I checked your link, I thought you were referring to *Tuco Benedicto PacÃ­fico Juan MarÃ­a RamÃ­rez*, one of the three badguys in The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, not *Tuco Salamanca *from Breaking Bad. But that Tuco is cool, so I'll go with him for my answer.

Batman or Batman Begins?


----------



## Xanados

Reaver said:


> Before I checked your link, I thought you were referring to *Tuco Benedicto PacÃ­fico Juan MarÃ­a RamÃ­rez*, one of the three badguys in The Good, The Bad and The Ugly, not *Tuco Salamanca *from Breaking Bad. But that Tuco is cool, so I'll go with him for my answer.
> 
> Batman or Batman Begins?



Batman Begins.

Sadism or Masochism? 








Just kidding. 

Warcaft or Starcraft?


----------



## Reaver

Warcraft. No question.

In that same genre...

Dungeon Siege or Diablo?


----------



## Sparkie

Starcraft.  I have a lot of fond memories of the original.

Aw, damn!  It happened again?  First Sidekick, now you Reaver!  I must be the worlds slowest typist.  I'll say Diablo, just cuz.

Okay, this next question can determine much about a person's life and personality, so think carefully before answering...

Pop-Tarts:  Are they a true breakfast, or not?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Yes, but you have to eat at least two packages. Otherwise they are barely a snack.  

Anniston or Jolie?


----------



## myrddin173

No, even though they sometimes are for me but that is a long story none of you want to hear.

@Reaver (do not take this like I am attacking you) I didn't say you were ignoring the thread just that you seemed to ignore my post by answering the question I did, see posts 33-36 in this thread...

Dragons: evil killing machines or wise teachers? (yes I know the two aren't mutually exclusive)

Edit: Great Sidekick has created a plague!

As for Elder's question, Anniston


----------



## Reaver

myrddin- No worries, my friend!
Sparkie-Sorry if I ninja'd you...wasn't my intention.
And since myrddin didn't ask a this or that question--I'll answer Elder's with Anniston.  Jolie is overrated. Like Sparkie's question, this also can determine much about a person:

Real milk or soy?


----------



## myrddin173

Real milk

and Reaver yes I did, read my entire post

So again

Dragons: evil killing machines or wise teachers? (yes I know the two aren't mutually exclusive)


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> Before I checked your link, I thought you were referring to *Tuco Benedicto PacÃ­fico Juan MarÃ­a RamÃ­rez*, one of the three badguys in The Good, The Bad and The Ugly,



Indeed I was. One of the best movie finales of all time.


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Real milk, whole, not skim, but only because I used to MAKE soy milk and you know what they say about seeing where your food comes from... It's true!  

Rats or cockroachs?


----------



## Steerpike

Edit: NINJAED!

Rats. Not sure why, but less of an ick factor for me.



The Cat in the Hat or The Grinch?


----------



## Reaver

Please forgive my ineptitude, myrddin-I'm legally blind in my right eye and have to compensate with my left so I often skip important text when reading. Having re-read your post I have an answer to your question--dragons are wise teachers.

Steerpike-I like the movie reference...Clint Eastwood's "Spaghetti Westerns" are my favorite of the genre, mainly because of the cheesy dubbing and the hilarious geographic discrepancies, like Wyoming being on the border of Mexico. Did you know that if you jumble the letters in Clint Eastwood you can spell out OLD WEST ACTION?  Crazy, huh?

Lotus--I agree with you on knowing where your food comes from...that's why I WILL NOT eat canned salmon or Cyrus O'Leary's Pies.  In answer to your question......rats.

ghosts or zombies?


----------



## Reaver

NINJA'D by the new master of Gormenghast....
Curse you Steerpike!

the GRINCH-

My question still stands.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ghosts, but only because of that ride at Disney World.



myrddin173 said:


> Great Sidekick has created a plague!


Bob Salvatore's fault.


Ski or snowboard?


----------



## Ness

Skiing. Snowboarding is painful, although it looks alot cooler. 

Giving or receiving presents? Be honest!


----------



## Jess A

Ness said:


> Skiing. Snowboarding is painful, although it looks alot cooler.
> 
> Giving or receiving presents? Be honest!



Giving. Easily. While it's nice to receive something lovely and thoughtful, I enjoy seeing people's response when they open a carefully-prepared gift even more. I put a lot of effort into wrapping them too. 

On saying this, sometimes I feel that society dictates that we must give gifts at certain times of the year - and I like to simply give them when I wish and when I see the perfect thing for the perfect person. 

Let's stick with that theme:

*Christmas or birthdays (and why)?*


----------



## Kelise

Birthdays. I don't really like Christmas and I just find it very over-commercialised - I mean, the stores here had christmas stuff out in OCTOBER. Come on, Australia.
Personally, we don't have much family close by and most of the family is old (I'm the youngest at 25, the next oldest in the immediate family is in their 60s, most are 75+) and can't travel too easily so we don't meet up for it much anymore. I think we would enjoy it more if it could be family orientated or if we could be 'traditional' about it.

Would you prefer to go to *Disneyland* or go *a cruise*?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Good, you guys went 2 for 2 on the Anniston question.  And no christmas?  Christmas is the best!  Anyways, I'd say a cruise because I've never been and there are a lot of parks that are better than disney.

Concert or sporting event?


----------



## Steerpike

Concert. I do like sporting events as well, but I'll take a good concert over it.

Curly Howard or Shemp Howard?


----------



## Sparkie

Curly or Shemp?  Is that a real question?  Come on!  Curly!

Cable or satellite?


----------



## Reaver

Sparkie said:


> Curly or Shemp?  Is that a real question?  Come on!  Curly!
> 
> Cable or satellite?



I was always a fan of Larry.  But in answer to the question: Cable.

John Cleese or Graham Chapman?


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> John Cleese or Graham Chapman?



John Cleese. 

More obscure British reference:

Vyvyan or Rik?


----------



## Reaver

Ah, the Ninja Master is about....

Vyvyan. No contest.


Metal Gear Solid or Syphon Filter?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Metal Gear Solid. Even the Ninja Master has much to learn from Solid Snake.


Samus Aran or Chun Li?


----------



## Steerpike

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Metal Gear Solid. Even the Ninja Master has much to learn from Solid Snake.
> 
> 
> Samus Aran or Chun Li?



Samus Aran. Tough chick.

Bruce Leroy or Sho'nuff?


----------



## Reaver

Bruce Leroy.

I'm too lazy to go back through all the threads to check so I'll just ask:

Darth Maul or Darth Vader?


----------



## Steerpike

Vader, all the way.

Wesley Crusher or Ahsoka (yes, you have to choose).


----------



## Reaver

Ahsoka Tana.  To paraphrase Jeff "The Dude" Lebowski: Wesley Crusher is a human paraquat.


Enough political correctness...Most annoying sentient race: Ewoks or Jawas?


----------



## Steerpike

I found the Ewoks to be more annoying. I felt their inclusion in RotJ was lame at the time. 


Lovecraft or Howard?


----------



## Reaver

Ooh...tough one...I'd have to go with H.P....

Who's Hotter?

Jill Valentine or Claire Redfield?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

What?  The ewoks are awesome!  Applying the Ewok rule from HIMYM you must be over the age of 32.  

Had to look that one up, but I'll go with Redfield.

Most annoying insurance mascot: Geico gecko or Flo from Progressive?

C'mon guys this should be an easy one


----------



## myrddin173

It's so hard

I have to say Flo.  The gecko just isn't, as funny anymore.

Polar night or midnight sun (the astronomical events)


----------



## Steerpike

myrddin173 said:


> It's so hard
> 
> I have to say Flo.  The gecko just isn't, as funny anymore.
> 
> Polar night or midnight sun (the astronomical events)



Elder: I am indeed over the age of 32 

Polar Night. I think having the sun out when I'm trying to sleep would be bothersome. On the other hand, I like the night just fine.

Too hot or too cold (as in ambient temperature)?


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> Elder: I am indeed over the age of 32
> 
> Too hot or too cold (as in ambient temperature)?



Elder- I too am over the age of 32 and I find ewoks and jawas equally irritating.  I wish the Empire would've used the Death Star on both of their planets.

Steerpike-I'd have to go with too cold.  I don't particularly care for hot climates. 

Who's more annoying: People who use the word "irregardless" or those who use the word "guesstimate"?


----------



## Steerpike

Irregardless, because those using it appear to think it is a real word, where at least the people who use guesstimate recognize that it isn't.

Beatles or Stones?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Beatles. In Hong Kong, I often wrote at Pacific Coffee, and they always played The White Album.

Golden Axe: *Tyris the Bikini-Clad Amazon *or *Dora the Kentauride Whose Horse Body Morphs Into Legs Every Time She Rides a Giant Scorpion*?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

@Reaver and Steerpike didn't mean to offend anyone, but the rule is made by Barney (Neil Patrick Harris) on the show- it postulates that people who hate ewoks must be over the age of 37 (sorry I was wrong about 32) because that would make them older than 10 (i think) when they saw The Return of the Jedi.  Younger people loved them because, as Barney says, they "reminded us of our teddies" haha.  If you google image the Ewok line it will pop up; the picture is pretty funny by itself.

Anyways, back to the question at hand: the one with two legs all the time, of course!

Who is the better Bob?  Dylan or Marley


----------



## Telcontar

Dylan, though I'm not a massive fan of either one.

Tactical Shooters or Solo Shooters?


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Elder the Dwarf said:


> @Reaver and Steerpike didn't mean to offend anyone, but the rule is made by Barney (Neil Patrick Harris) on the show- it postulates that people who hate ewoks must be over the age of 37 (sorry I was wrong about 32) because that would make them older than 10 (i think) when they saw The Return of the Jedi.  Younger people loved them because, as Barney says, they "reminded us of our teddies" haha.  If you google image the Ewok line it will pop up; the picture is pretty funny by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, back to the question at hand: the one with two legs all the time, of course!
> 
> Who is the better Bob?  Dylan or Marley




Bob Dylan hands down.  I love, Forever Young!
Yes I am skipping the above poster because I have no idea what his options are... so his two still remain.


----------



## Steerpike

Elder the Dwarf said:


> @Reaver and Steerpike didn't mean to offend anyone, but the rule is made by Barney (Neil Patrick Harris) on the show- it postulates that people who hate ewoks must be over the age of 37 (sorry I was wrong about 32) because that would make them older than 10 (i think) when they saw The Return of the Jedi.  Younger people loved them because, as Barney says, they "reminded us of our teddies" haha.  If you google image the Ewok line it will pop up; the picture is pretty funny by itself.
> 
> 
> Who is the better Bob?  Dylan or Marley



Makes sense to me. I think I was 14 when Jedi came out. I remember hating the damned Ewoks and that they had turned the movie into a kid's show. If I had known "Greedo Shoots First" was on the horizon, I'd have just shut up and taken what I could get 

I go with Dylan.

I also go with solo shooters. They're just a lot of fun for me, and I can jump on, play a few minutes, and jump back off with no problem.

MMORPGs or Single-Player RPGs?


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> Makes sense to me. I think I was 14 when Jedi came out. I remember hating the damned Ewoks and that they had turned the movie into a kid's show. If I had known "Greedo Shoots First" was on the horizon, I'd have just shut up and taken what I could get
> 
> I go with Dylan.
> 
> I also go with solo shooters. They're just a lot of fun for me, and I can jump on, play a few minutes, and jump back off with no problem.
> 
> MMORPGs or Single-Player RPGs?




First of all, no offense taken,Elder. I was 11 when RotJ hit the big screen.  Secondly, I must apologize to my fellow Star Wars geeks...the Ewok's home of Endor is a moon, not a planet, so I should've wrote that I wish that the Empire had used the Death Star to destroy their moon. (And Tatooine, home of the Jawas...which is a planet...

Finally to answer the Master of Gormenghast:

Single Player RPG's


The Dark Crystal or Labyrinth?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Labyrinths are bigger and there's more to do in them.

Magic or non-?

(Best asked in "smoking or non-?" tone.)


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Magic most def! 

Cher Older or newer sound/style.


----------



## Reaver

Cher in the 70's


Kurt Vonnegut or Mark Twain?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Samuel Clemens.

Mr. Klaw or Dr. Claw?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Dr. Claw.  Gotta love inspector Gadget.  

For all my sports fans, since I'm watching Thursday Night Football:

Rodgers or Brady?


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Brady. Can't stand that other twerp. 

Critters:
Dolphins or Whales


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Dolphins.  Swimming with them is freaking awesome.  Ok, sorry to stick to sports, but I have to ask the most polarizing question that is facing the nation.  This could cause a schism like none ever seen on this forum.

Tebow: love him or hate him (There is no in between!)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I kissed a dolphin in Singapore. My poor wife! She always wanted to swim with dolphins, but couldn't volunteer to do so because she was pregnant at the time (and didn't want to risk getting sick due to walking around in wet clothes).

Since I can't be in-between, I'll have to go with the official New England stance. May you rot in Hell, Tebow. Your infraction: being a quarterback for a team further from my home than another team. For that, your soul must be raped for all of eternity.



I feel so small. Next time, can I just _dislike_ the guy from the other team? Or maybe... love the player, hate the team?

Don't answer that.

Answer THIS:
Best moustache: Mario or Mike Haggar?


----------



## myrddin173

Mario

Princess Peach or Princess Zelda?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Did you not watch the ballad of Mike Haggar? (I just discovered that when looking for a reference for those not in the know.)
Well, anyway, Mario and his girl can be king and queen of Page 12, because my answer is...

Peach, back when she was Princess _Toadstool_ in SMB2. She was the first to prove to be more than a damsel in distress.

Audio books: *frowned upon in these parts *or *the perfect way to spend a one hour commute*?


----------



## Steerpike

Love audiobooks for a long trip.

Catwomen:

Julie Newmar or Michelle Pfeifer?


----------



## Reaver

Steerpike said:


> Love audiobooks for a long trip.
> 
> Catwomen:
> 
> Julie Newmar or Michelle Pfeifer?



Neither. Eartha Kitt in the original series and for movies, even though it had nothing to do with the Batman universe-Halle Berry beats them all.

I have to ask a question that has bugged me after recently seeing the movie "Fanboys": Scarier badguys: The Empire or the Borg?


----------



## myrddin173

We are the Borg, resistance is futile...

The empire can just kill you, the Borg can make you one of them.  (and my parents got my name from watching Star Trek so I have to go with that one)

Pyrokinesis or Cryokinesis?


----------



## Steerpike

Since I am in the middle of leveling my pyromancer, Burnbright, in Rift (and having fun doing so), I'll go with Pyrokinesis. It has more flare (pun intended).

Scotch or bourbon?


----------



## Reaver

I'm a big fan of Scotch, having recently purchased an 80 year old single malt of a pretty rare label.

Scrying mirrors or crystal orbs?


----------



## Steerpike

Reaver said:


> I'm a big fan of Scotch, having recently purchased an 80 year old single malt of a pretty rare label.
> 
> Scrying mirrors or crystal orbs?



What did you get? I have a bottle of 18 year old cask-strength Laphroaig that I like!

I go with crystal orbs. I think they're cooler than mirrors.

Lightsabers or wands (ala Potter)?


----------



## Reaver

Ah, Laphroaig. Very nice.  I recently acquired a nice bottle of Old Pulteney. 


Lightsabers, no contest. 

Keeping the Star Wars train of thought going...

Who would win in a fight--Yoda or Darth Vader?


----------



## myrddin173

Yoda, no contest

Trees, deciduous or coniferous?


----------



## Reaver

This is actually a tough call for me. I grew up in Western PA, which has a mix of the two, but I live in the Pacific Northwest which, obviously has mostly conifers.  If I had to choose, I'd go with the evergreens.

Better food--Insects or Arachnids?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I choked on a fly the first time I attempted to go running for exercise. It was not a good experience.

However, I choose *insect* because spiders eat flies, so eating an arachnid with a half-digested insect in its belly means I'm stuck eating an insect either way.


Merry Christmas or Happy Christmas? (Happy Holidays is not an option! I was really hard on Tebow on page 12, so I owe him this.)


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I choked on a fly the first time I attempted to go running for exercise. It was not a good experience.
> 
> However, I choose *insect* because spiders eat flies, so eating an arachnid with a half-digested insect in its belly means I'm stuck eating an insect either way.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas or Happy Christmas? (Happy Holidays is not an option! I was really hard on Tebow on page 12, so I owe him this.)




Bummer about swallowing a fly.  It kinda reminds me of that line from Dumb & Dumber: "You hungry, Lloyd?"
"Nah, I swallowed a junebug while we were drivin'."
Remember that if you eat lobster or crab, you're eating an arachnid. Might as well boil a tarantula and eat it.

I prefer Merry Christmas.  You DONT owe Tim Tebow a damn thing! He's a smug bastard. He's more of a horse's ass than Anthony Bourdain.  I freakin hate the Broncos worse than I hate the Browns...

But I digress....

Who's creepier-Clowns or Mimes?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Merry Christmas, of course!  And definitely no xmas.  You were kind of rough on Timmy.

Kevin Costner or Cary Elwes ?  (Robin Hoods)

EDIT: damn, finally got ninja'd.  That is a really tough one, but I'd go with mimes.  There are some clowns that aren't that creepy.  But I just thought about "It" so I'm changing to clowns.  Final answer.


----------



## Reaver

*Sorry Elder*

Sorry Elder, turn around and I"ll pull the shuriken from your back.


Cary Elwes, of course and I like the "It" reference.



Sharks or Orcas?


----------



## Steerpike

Yoda couldn't beat the Emperor, so I don't see him beating Vader.

As for insects, I had grasshopper tacos in Los Angeles.

Orcas. Though I do think sharks are cool too, so that's a close call.

Would you rather live in a world where aliens existed and visited earth openly, or where faerie was a real place and creatures from fairy tales visited.


----------



## Reaver

A world where Faerie is a real place. I always wanted a pet hippogryph.  


If such a place existed, would you rather be a warrior or a magic user?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Tough one.  If we're saying that we can travel between that world and ours, magic user.  I don't feel like being a warrior would help much in our word, while being a magic user might come in handy. 

Now, would you rather read about a warrior or a magic user?


----------



## Reaver

No fair, Elder...I can't choose between these two. I like reading about both. I mean, hypothetically speaking...if it were a matter of life and death, I'd choose warrior.

Mermaids or Sirens? (Or am I the only one who thinks they're completely different beings?)


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Mermaids... at least they aren't trying to drown you!  (well, in most stories)

Star Wars or LOTR movies?


----------



## Reaver

Star Wars. Much as I love the LOTR movies (Extended Director's Cut, of course)...the whole Star Wars Universe and their commitment to continutity of the storyline is unparalleled.



Resident Evil or Silent Hill?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Resident Evil, I've never played Silent Hill.  

Movies or Video Games?


----------



## Reaver

What's the difference these days? I've seen cut scenes in video games that are better than some movies. 

Video games, when it comes down to it.

Good thing you've never played Silent Hill..it sucks.

Dragon Ball or Dragon Ball Z?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dragon Ball. I hate that fad where everything is pluralized with a "z." 

Example: "Chillax, dawgz!"


MULTIPLE CHOICE:

136. What should be done to the next guy who says "Chillax, dawgz!"?(this) death by firing squad armed with bee bee guns
(that) chained to a slow conveyor belt leading to various compactors, spinning blades and drills, and a furnace​


----------



## Codey Amprim

We could butterfly whoever says it next. For those of you who don't know, "butterflying" is a viking way of torturous death. First, you slice open the chest, and then peel the skin away from the upper torso. Next, you spread the ribs a decent ways apart before you go on in there and grab the lungs. Lastly, you proceed to pull the lungs over the ribs. Then they die.

But, if you so insist on these amateur deaths, I'll go with the first choice of the BB gun death, because, quite frankly, that would be a hilarious way to go - not for the victim anyways.  haha just messin', Dawg....S.

Hmm... lemmmee seeeeee...


iPhone or Andriod?


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Dragon Ball. I hate that fad where everything is pluralized with a "z."
> 
> Example: "Chillax, dawgz!"
> 
> 
> MULTIPLE CHOICE:
> 
> 136. What should be done to the next guy who says "Chillax, dawgz!"?(this) death by firing squad armed with bee bee guns
> (that) chained to a slow conveyor belt leading to various compactors, spinning blades and drills, and a furnace​



SideKick, Chillax ends in X not Z... 
However, I grew up when things were "rad" and Bad was good and newayz was cool. The habbit stuck and I refuse to be ashamed of it.  
Cody, that buterfly thing is just icky! 

 Oh yes and both phones stink... It needs only to ring and one only needs to hear and be heard. It is a phone not a computer for crying out loud.


----------



## Jess A

you left no question for us. 

I shall answer the previous one:

I have no clue. I have an old Nokia phone.

*Thunderstorms or sunny days*? Thunderstorms for me


----------



## The Blue Lotus

OMG you're right I did not leave a q... Opps my roots are showing again! 

Sunny days, I love sitting by the pool reading a good book.

Pool or hot tub?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I was going to say "hot tub" because I'm cold... but then I remembered a time when I was 15 when I swam in an indoor/outdoor pool at a ski resort. I got out of the pool, made snow angels, then won a snowball fight with one of my dad's friend's friends. He was wearing a grape smuggler, so he deserved to be humiliated by a skinny kid in normal swimwear.

POOL WINS!

PERFECT!!


Best announcer from the 20th century*:
*The Street Fighter II computer-generated voice* or *Mean Gene Green*?



_*I mean best of those two choices... don't butterfly me for not coming up with better options. This is "this or that?", not "this, that or the other thing?", the other thing being the thing I didn't think of!_


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Neither, the dude from NBA street... oh, fine.  Street Fighter.  He was pretty intense.  

Electric or accoustic?  (ok, I'll say guitar, but wasn't that obvious?)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I already answered that one. I even linked to a talking heads song to explain why.


Legendary Sidekick said:


> Acoustic guitar. The electric guitar is a crime against the state.



Rock Band 3 features: *improved the franchise* or *made it more complicated*?


----------



## Reaver

First I have to say that I love this website!  Especially threads like this   In answer to the Legendary One's question. Rock Band 3 *Made it more complicated*.  There are just too many reasons why.  

Super Metroid or Super Castlevania?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

[RANT]

Okay... it wasn't just me then. I only played Rock Band 3 once, and wasn't sure if I was just tired of playing fake drums, or what. Maybe mine was a loaded question, but it seems the franchise is circling the drain. Sad to see.

I was once at a Boston game developers meeting, which was run by one of the Harmonix guys. I THINK this was 2003, but whatever the year, it was before Guitar Hero had a name. The guy running the meeting had a name, but I forgot what it was. What I remember was his enthusiasm... the whole team was really into the idea. You could tell they were going to be a Boston-based success story just by the energy level.

They made the whole meeting lively, asking everyone for intros + favorite genre. I still remember the 70-year-old man who grumbled, "I don't play video games, I fund them." He spent about an hour or so offering to "fund" the concept for a very attractive 22-year-old Russian girl... never did ask about my concept or any of the other guys' projects.

Anyway, sorry to rant... it's not like I know the Harmonix guys or even talked to them much back in the day, but when I played RB2, it validated the brilliance I saw in them before they unleashed Guitar Hero (and sold it and unleashed its competitor).

When I played RB3, I kinda died a little inside.

[/RANT]

*Super Metroid* by a narrow margin. Super Castlevania had better music, and both were about as much fun... but Super Metroid is the more memorable game overall.

(I'm just catching up on the Metroid franchise now... played Other M a couple months ago, now going through Prime 3!)



THE TEST OF TIME: _Back to the Future_ or _Terminator?_


----------



## Steerpike

I'll go with _Terminator_, definitely. Loved that movie when it came out, and I still enjoy it. Back to the Future was fun, but it isn't something I'd go back to watch multiple times.

Sticking with movies:

ALIEN or ALIENS?


----------



## Reaver

Curses!  Ninja'd again!  

Aliens--but only because I'm a former Marine.



Altered Beast or Ghosts n' Goblins?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

G&G--when it doubt, Capcom beats Sega... or DOES IT?


Final Fight or Streets of Rage?


----------



## Reaver

Both of these are pretenders to Double Dragon. But if I had to choose, Streets of Rage.


Ukeleles or Banjos?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bonjos because they can duel.

So can gunfighters and samurai.

No choice:


Gunfighters or samurai?


----------



## Sparkie

A fan of old west movies here!  Gunfighters.

Laundry or dishwashing?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dishwashing by a landslide! I'm the only male in the house, and that includes my mother-in-law!

Least likely to discuss in public: religion or politics?


----------



## Steerpike

I'll discuss either one, happily. But I'll go with religion because it comes up less often.

Ninjas or samurai?


----------



## Devor

That's a tough one.  Both were kind of humiliated in my eyes on Deadliest Warrior.  I'm going to go with Samurai.

Karate or Kung Fu?


----------



## Steerpike

Devor said:


> That's a tough one.  Both were kind of humiliated in my eyes on Deadliest Warrior.  I'm going to go with Samurai.
> 
> Karate or Kung Fu?



Tough call. I guess I'll go with Kung Fu, since I had so much fun watching all those old Kung Fu movies growing up!

A-10 Thunderbolt II, or the AV-8B Harrier II?


----------



## Devor

McDonnell Douglas AV-8B Harrier II.  Gotta go with the newer model.

Would you rather . . . design your own fantasy apocalypse and have it actually happen to Earth, or be eaten by a dragon?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'll be eaten by Trogdor. (And the dragon comes in the niiiiiiiight...!)

If you win a free plane ticket to somewhere in the Eastern and also the Northern hemisphere:
*Europe* or *Asia*? (Optional: specifiy country/ies.)


----------



## Sparkie

Asia, namely Japan.  Always wanted to go there.  So much weird stuff to be found.

Alice in Chains, or Soundgarden?


----------



## Reaver

Alice in Chains. Not even close.. eeee-eee- eeee-in myyyy eyes (now you sew them shut)... Okay maybe that wasn't that funny.

Thundercats Or Silverhawks?


----------



## Steerpike

THUNDERCATS 

Mumm-Ra or Skeletor?


----------



## Reaver

Skeletor--but only because he was doing Evil-Lyn.

Pigs in space or Lost in Space?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The one that sounds better with an echo.

Steve Buscemi is: *Nucky Thompson *or *Donny, who loved bowling*?


----------



## Reaver

Donny.  I freakin' love that movie.  "Shut the f--- up, Donny!"


Chris Farley or John Belushi?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Jake Blues.


The Big Lebowski: THE best movie or one of the best?


----------



## myrddin173

Mumm-Ra

Keeping with the theme

Old Thundercats or New Thundercats?


----------



## Leuco

Old Thundercats. Great theme song too.

What's worse: coffee breath or pizza breath?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pizza breath. If you use the right coffee creamer, coffee breath actually smells good as long is it's exhaled by the one you love!

On the flip side, no matter how much you love someone, pizza breath STINKS!


MULTIPLE CHOICE

#167. Why did my Big Lebowski question not get answered?

(this) Because it's completely obvious that The Big Lebowski is the best movie ever made even when compared to all future movies.

(that) Because it wasn't really an "or" question in the way that _Do you love ice cream a lot or really a lot?_ isn't really an "or" question.​


----------



## Sparkie

Um, yea that one.

Extreme heat or extreme cold?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'm a skier, so I know that at 25-below, I spend too much time off the slopes and on hot chocolate. Extreme heat doesn't stop me from swimming.

Heat wins!


Unwrapping gifts: _tear off wrapping and fling the pieces all over the room and look quickly and then move onto the next gift
_or
neatly undo the ribbon,
read the card,
say "ooooh" when the gift is revealed,
and thank the giver?


----------



## The Blue Lotus

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I'm a skier, so I know that at 25-below, I spend too much time off the slopes and on hot chocolate. Extreme heat doesn't stop me from swimming.
> 
> Heat wins!
> 
> 
> Unwrapping gifts: 1. _tear off wrapping and fling the pieces all over the room and look quickly and then move onto the next gift
> _or
> 2. neatly undo the ribbon,
> read the card,
> say "ooooh" when the gift is revealed,
> and thank the giver?



I'm a # 2 type person... 
But we don't give Christmas gifts. We give Birthday gifts, Mothers day, Fathers day etc to cover events that either were missed or will be missed since we all live so far apart. 
Shower or tub?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Showering in a tub...


Spoiler: TMI



Room for two!



Stand or sit?

NO, this is not another bathroom question! I mean in the workplace! Do you prefer to be on your feet all day or in a chair? (I'm a teacher, so I can freely switch between the two on a whim!)


----------



## Reaver

In my profession, I spend a lot of time on my feet and driving so can I answer neither?  I'd rather lie down.

And in answer to #167: The Big Lebowski is the best movie ever.  I think my favorite line in the whole movie is "nice marmot."

Who wins in a fight:  Tolkien's Balrog or Capcom's Balrog?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Reaver said:


> I think my favorite line in the whole movie is "nice marmot."


That's, like, your opinion, man.


Capcom's Balrog. If you're familiar with a CollegeHumor.com video from 3 or 4 years ago, there's a part where all the middle-aged Street Fighters get together and no one remembers Balrog. They try to...

ZANGIEF: "What is your Special Move?"
BALROG: "I punch... really hard."
DHALSIM: "Do you... kick?"
BALROG: "What is a kick?"
ALL: "O-o-o-oh!"

So, he sucks... but he still wins because in Japan, Balrog is the skinny Spaniard with the claw. Tolkien's Balrog is in middle Earth, so he'd get double-teamed due to the regional confusion.

JAPAN BALROG: _"Wooooooo!"_


Round 2... FIGHT!

Winner of Round 2: *Capcom's M. Bison* or *Nintendo's Mike Tyson?*


----------



## Reaver

Wait...do you mean the M. Bison with the cape and the silly hat or M. Bison (Mike Bison) based on the real ear-biter?

Almost forgot... "I don't think Chinaman is the correct nomenclature, Dude."


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I went with both for Balrog, so it's up to you.

"The Chinaman is not the issue!"


----------



## Sparkie

Mike Tyson.  It took me FOREVER to beat Punch Out!!

Maniac Mansion or Secret of Monkey Island?


----------



## Reaver

Maniac Mansion.

"We're not talking about the people who built the f***ing railroads, Sidekick."

Blood Omen:Legacy of Kain or ShadowRun?


----------



## Sparkie

Okay.  No offense to Reaver, but I'm going to try resurrecting this thread.  It's just been too long since there's been a post here.

Big Mac or Whopper?


----------



## Devor

ShadowRun.

Big Mac.  The Whopper is all mayo.

Tolkein or GRRM?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

JRRT.

Tolkein pretty much _made_ a genre. Everyone knows who Gandalf is and what race celebrates eleventy-first birthdays. I'm not so sure that the world will still sing of Ice and Fire for so many decades. I do think that Martin is writing the best popular fantasy series of our time.



Now, for authors with _one_ middle initial:

*R.A. Salvatore* or *J.K. Rowling*?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

Rowling. She may be a one-trick pony, but it's a _hell_ of a pony.

We just watched _The Ides of March_. *Ryan Gosling* or *George Clooney*?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Tough one.  Salvatore, though I love Rowling.  They are both amazing, but Salvatore is probably my favorite of all time.

Music festival: On the beach (Hangout) or campout (Bonnaroo)?

Edit: Ninja'd.  Never seen Ides of March, but it was filmed on my brother's college campus, which is kinda cool.  How was it?  And I'd go with Clooney, more good movies.

Oh, and the question stands.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

It was mildly entertaining. This is coming from someone who totally agrees with Clooney's character's politics, so it's not like I objected to it on those grounds. It was just, sorta, okay, that was fine, I guess. I think one problem is that we don't know much about the main character (Gosling). He doesn't have a whole lot of personality. Which is too bad; I like Gosling. I thought he was great in _Crazy. Stupid. Love._


----------



## Reaver

Well since the Android didn't answer the Dwarf's question, I suppose I will: CAMPOUT (what the hell is Bonnaroo?)  Much as I like the beach, I prefer the woods.  

*Giraffes or Okapis?*


----------



## Sparkie

Giraffes.  I got to feed one a few years ago.

@Reaver:  I agree with you on the woods vs. beach thing, and I've no idea what a Bonnaroo is or does or whatever.

_Cops_ or _The First 48?_


----------



## Reaver

The First 48. That whole process is fascinating to me. Cops is just _lame._
*


Badgers or wolverines?*


----------



## Sparkie

Badgers.  I read a lot of Brian Jacques' stuff when I was a kid.  It still sticks with me for some reason.  (Eulaliaaaaaaaaaaaaa!)

City studio or rural cottage?


----------



## myrddin173

Rural cottage,  they're just so quaint...

Snow White or Prince Charming?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Elder the Dwarf said:


> Tough one.  Salvatore


Ninja'd or not, you tied it up for the hometown hero! (My hometown, anyway.)

But I agree with Ben's one-trick-pony comment. She became richer than the queen off of her first trick. She doesn't need additional ponies.


I'm going with *Snow White*, but not because I'm a guy or something like that. Prince Charming's a lamo. He just gallops into town and kisses Snow White and she's his? I don't even get the lesson here... ignore the short guys who took the time to know you "as a friend" and jump into the arms of some rich guy you don't know? So come to think of it, Snow White's really very shallow. But she still wins over Prince Charming because when he kissed her, he thought she was dead. What a creep!

_I forbid my daughters from ever watching this garbage again!_



Worst cartoon episode from my childhood:

*The Mighty Mouse Episode that takes place in a science lab and ends with a cat lying dead, engulfed in flames...

*~or~
​*...the G.I. Joe episode that contains a scene in which Major Blood and his squad shrink to the size of action figures, hide in a closet at Wild Bill's house, then shoot him with tiny Cobra Rattlers, knocking him out cold?*


----------



## Kaellpae

What race celebrates eleventy-first birthdays?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Everyone knows... what race celebrates eleventy-first birthdays.





Kaellpae said:


> What race celebrates eleventy-first birthdays?



I stand corrected!


And my question just... stands:



Legendary Sidekick said:


> Worst cartoon episode from my childhood:
> 
> *The Mighty Mouse Episode that takes place in a science lab and ends with a cat lying dead, engulfed in flames...
> 
> *~or~
> ​*...the G.I. Joe episode that contains a scene in which Major Blood and his squad shrink to the size of action figures, hide in a closet at Wild Bill's house, then shoot him with tiny Cobra Rattlers, knocking him out cold?*


----------



## Devor

Legendary Sidekick said:


> *...the G.I. Joe episode that contains a scene in which Major Blood and his squad shrink to the size of action figures, hide in a closet at Wild Bill's house, then shoot him with tiny Cobra Rattlers, knocking him out cold?*



That.  Did _G. I. Joe_ characters actually shrink down to the size of _action figures?_  That's just bad, in epic proportions.

Gnomes or Hobbits?


----------



## Sparkie

Gnomes.  They're cuter.

Stratocaster or Les Paul?


----------



## Reaver

Sparkie said:


> Gnomes. They're cuter.



Gnomes are cuter? Dude, did you or did you not see _Rosie Cotton_ in *LOTR? 
*I mean, Sparkie, buddy...C'mon man!


In answer to your question: Les Paul.

*Who was worse for poor King Arthur: Guinevere or Morgan le Fay?

*


----------



## myrddin173

Morgan le fey

As for the what race celebrates eleventy-first birthdays, I would keep in mind a lot of races do.  Its just they don't call it that, and the one that does was robbed in this thread.  ROBBED I TELL YOU!

Yoda or Superman? (random I know)


----------



## Sparkie

myrddin173 said:


> As for the what race celebrates eleventy-first birthdays, I would keep in mind a lot of races do.  Its just they don't call it that, and the one that does was robbed in this thread.  ROBBED I TELL YOU!
> 
> Yoda or Superman? (random I know)



Jeez.  Can't please anyone.

But on to the random but still very good question.

Yoda.  Ya gotta root for the little guy!

Crow or Tom Servo?


----------



## Reaver

Sparkie said:


> Crow or Tom Servo?



Man, this is a tough one. If I MUST choose, I pick Tom Servo.

Continuing with the whole robot thing, which droid suffered the most in Star Wars: *C-3PO or R5-D4?*


----------



## Steerpike

Threepio. He was at least good for some comic value.

Mothra or Megalon?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Reaver, Hangout and Bonnaroo are both music festivals.  Bonnaroo is a campout in Tennessee and Hangout is on the beach in Gulf Shores, AL.  

As for the question, can megalon fly?  I'm taking Mothra.

Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Game of Thrones.



Devor said:


> That.  Did _G. I. Joe_ characters actually shrink down to the size of _action figures?_  That's just bad, in epic proportions.


It's real! (Watch the first 5 or 6 minutes.)




*Musashi* or *Kojiro*?


----------



## GoldenGreenVision

Kojiro

fire or ice?


----------



## Devor

GoldenGreenVision said:


> fire or ice?



Fire is easier to carry around.

Helmet or Hood?


----------



## Reaver

Helm. A hood cannot protect your skull from a double-bladed battleaxe. Unless of course the hood is part of a magically enhanced cloak or made from mithral or some other type of indestructible material.

*Which is more fun:Three-legged or wheel-barrel race?*


----------



## Kaellpae

Three legged race. I don't like the face plant option for wheel barrel races.

I haven't read all 14 pages so I don't know if this has been asked.

Night or Day?


----------



## Steerpike

Night. I love the day as well, but I'm really a night owl at heart.

Cats; declawed or clawed?


----------



## Devor

Clawed.  We're talking about pet tigers, right?

Scarier:  Bats or Snakes?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bats, because Batman is a hero and Snake Man is a villain (from Mega Man III).



Mega Man / The _Real_ Star Wars Trilogy / Lord of the Rings / Alien / Robocop / Street Fighter:

II or III?


----------



## Reaver

Is this a REAL question?

Mega Man 2 was weak. (There's a Mega Man 3?)
Star Wars Episode 5 (the *SECOND *movie, technically Part 2, but Episode 2 to us old folks) was great, but what the hell was Lando doing wearing Han's vest at the end?
ALL the Alien Movies, _including_ the Predator franchise.
The Two Towers: Awesome movie, but like the others, must be the Director's Cut.
Let's get this straight: There is NOTHING after RoboCop. 
Street Fighter 2: Wellll....it was okay. Street Fighter 3? No.


Worst Candy Ever: Necco Wafers or...is there anything worse than this candy?

Ok, ok...I got one....hawks or falcons?


----------



## myrddin173

Falcons because they are the sigil for one of my Machiavel families.

Also Han and Lando aren't in Star Wars episode two... or three.

Ravens or crows?


----------



## Sparkie

Ravens.  I have to say that because I think one is knocking upon my chamber door.

Into The Mystic or Tupelo Honey?  (if you have to ask about what I'm referring to, I pity you)


----------



## Reaver

myrddin173 said:


> Also Han and Lando aren't in Star Wars episode two... or three.



You're right of course. But I clarified my answer in the previous post. But yet, my question goes unanswered.

PITY ME, SPARKIE.  PITY ME.


*
Flags or Banners?

*


----------



## Devor

Flags.  Any putz can make a banner.

Pot Pie or Shepard's Pie?


----------



## Reaver

Pot pie. Although Shepard's pie is good. It's a tough call for me.



*dracolich or wyvern?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

myrddin173 said:


> Han and Lando aren't in Star Wars episode two... or three.


Reaver interpreted my question right... I was talking about "The _Real_ Star Wars Trilogy," not that fake trilogy they made last decade.


Wyvern, but I prefer to call them "Wing-a-Ling Dragons," like Strongbad did.



Worst parent from a classic children's book: *Jack's mother (Jack and the Beanstalk)* or *the father of Hansel and Gretel?*


----------



## Reaver

Well, you see, the father of Hansel & Gretel wasn't all bad...he was just a wussy.  He let his new wife dominate him.  It's all complicated psychological...stuff.
Jack's mother on the other hand...while not bad per se...she was very irresponsible, letting a boy climb a giant beanstalk.

So in answer to the question: It's a tie between the parents of Little Red Riding Hood & Goldilocks.

*Which is funnier: A bear driving a car or a chimp riding a tiny motorcycle?*


----------



## Devor

Reaver said:


> *Which is funnier: A bear driving a car or a chimp riding a tiny motorcycle?*



The Bear Driving a Car reminds me of a lot of real people.  The chimp riding a motorcycle?  More cute than funny.  Bear wins.

*Muay Thai or Silat?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Muay Thai. When I first took karate, one of my classmates had been trained in Muay Thai by his dad. He was a great sparring partner, and I was better at the sport (karate) because of him. Even now, I still put the knee up when I block. (Like Sagat from SF, only I don't follow up with the Tiger Uppercut.)


*Street Fighter I* or *Tapper?*


----------



## Reaver

Street Fighter 1. I mean, just the voice of the announcer saying each country is unbeatable.


*Mortal Kombat or Time Killers?*


----------



## Devor

Reaver said:


> *Mortal Kombat or Time Killers?*



Mortal Kombat.

*Final Fantasy 3/VI or Chrono Trigger?*


----------



## Reaver

No fair, Barbarian.  You're talking about two of the greatest video games ever made.  However...Chrono Trigger has a VERY slight advantage (in my opinion, of course.)


*
Loaded Weapon or The Naked Gun?*


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Naked Gun, gotta love Leslie.  Don't know Loaded Weapon.

Lethal Weapon or Die Hard?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Lethal Weapon... a tough call, but the tie-breaker was Mel Gibson's character paying a whore to watch the Three Stooges Marathon with him. Yes, it's the cheesiest thing that happens in the entire series, but that's the tie-breaker. There. I said it.


BATTLE OF THE BERTS I: Catbert or Dogbert?


----------



## Reaver

Catbert. But only because he has claws & nine lives.


More disturbing couple: *Bert & Ernie or Bill & Hillary?*


----------



## Reaver

Elder the Dwarf said:


> Naked Gun, gotta love Leslie. Don't know Loaded Weapon.




Loaded Weapon stars Emilio Estevez and Samuel L. Jackson.  And Kathy Ireland!  It's a must-see comedy.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bill and Hillary because Ernie disturbs Bert but Bert never disturbs Ernie.



BATTLE OF THE BERTS II: Q*Bert or Fat Albert?


----------



## Reaver

Although Q*Bert is in much more physically fit, what with all that constant jumping from cube to cube, he lacks arms. Therefore logic clearly dictates that Fat Albert wins this battle.

*Better Bounty Hunter: IG-88 or Dog the?*


----------



## Steerpike

IG-88 has never been caught and jailed by Mexican authorities, so I'll go with him.

Raymond Chandler or Dashiell Hammett?


----------



## Reaver

Ooh. Tough call. Hammet? I like his style of writing better.



*Better Bounty Hunter: Boba Fett or Jango?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Boba Fett. I once read a book about Star Wars bounty hunters, and in that book, he and Han Solo faced off. It took place after Return of the Jedi, implying that he survived the Sarlac Pit.

At least before Lucas added the Super Mario Bros. Piranha Plant that burped when he ate Boba Fett. But I consider all that Special Edition stuff to be non-canon. Like the way Manimus embellishes when he tells his version of Reaver's adventures. (See the Endless Hunt: Season 2 to find out who Manimus is... you've outdone yourself with this character, Reaver!)



BATTLE OF THE BERTS III:
Engelbert Humperdinck or Bert?





_* VS. *_


----------



## Steerpike

Took me a sec to realize that Bert was even in the picture. I'll go with Bert I suppose. He's not as goofy looking as Engelbert.

Lara Croft or Jill Valentine?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Jill, for her MvC2 appearance. I was never into Resident Evil or Tomb Raider.


FROM GAME TO MOVIE TO GAME:
The Street Fighter The Movie arcade game or Double Dragon Neo Geo?


----------



## Reaver

There was a Street Fighter The Movie arcade game? Ye gods...that was one of the worst movies since Roadhouse.  Raul Julia as M. Bison?  Really?    I'll go with Double Dragon Neo Geo.

Which was a lamer arcade game rip off:

*Primal Rage ripping off Rampage or Terminator ripping off Operation Wolf?*


----------



## Reaver

*I've got to know...*



> =Legendary Sidekick;30352]Jill, for her MvC2 appearance. I was never into Resident Evil or Tomb Raider.



Never into Resident Evil or Tomb Raider? The hell is wrong with you man alien? 
What planet are you from and why are you here?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Your "or" question: T2 was the bigger rip-off, but also the better game.

Your "and" question: To Take Over The World. That's the name of my planet translated into your simplistic Earth language. But it's not why I'm here. I just wanted some Earth fruit because on To Take Over The World, I eat all kinds of candy bars, which gives me what some Earthlings call "Catholic Guilt."



*Star Wars Anti-Smoking PSA* or *School House Rock*?


----------



## Reaver

School House Rock. No contest. I think kids actually learned stuff from those cartoons. I know I did. My favorite was the one about the Revolution: "Shot Heard 'Round the World"  
It made me want to join the military.  No joke.

Now, the ride of Paul Revere
Set the nation on its ear,

And the shot at Lexington heard 'round the world,
When the British fired in the early dawn

The War of Independence had begun,
The die was cast, the rebel flag unfurled. 

And on to Concord marched the foe
To seize the arsenal there you know,

Waking folks searching all around
Till our militia stopped them in their tracks,A
At the old North Bridge we turned them back
And chased those Redcoats back to Boston town. 

And the shot heard 'round the world
Was the start of the Revolution.
The Minute Men were ready, on the move.
Take your powder, and take your gun.
Report to General Washington.
Hurry men, there's not an hour to lose! 

Now, at famous Bunker Hill,
Even though we lost, it was quite a thrill,

The rebel Colonel Prescott proved he was wise;
Outnumbered and low on ammunition
As the British stormed his position
He said, "Hold your fire till you see the whites of their eyes!" 

Though the next few years were rough,
General Washington's men proved they were tough,
Those hungry, ragged boys would not be beat.

One night they crossed the Delaware,
Surprised the Hessians in their lair,
And at Valley Forge they just bundled up their feet! 

And the shot heard 'round the world
Was the start of the Revolution.
The Minute Men were ready, on the move.
Take your blanket, and take your son.
Report to General Washington.
We've got our rights and now it's time to prove. 

Well, they showed such determination
That they won the admiration
Of countries across the sea like France and Spain,
Who loaned the colonies ships and guns
And put the British on the run

And the Continental Army on its feet again. 
And though they lost some battles too,
The Americans swore they'd see it through,
Their raiding parties kept up, hit and run.

At Yorktown the British could not retreat,
Bottled up by Washington and the French Fleet,
Cornwallis surrendered and finally we had won! 
The winner! 

Hurray! 

From the shot heard 'round the world
To the end of the Revolution
The continental rabble took the day

And the father of our country
Beat the British there at Yorktown
And brought freedom to you and me and the U.S.A.! 

God bless America, Let Freedom Ring! 





On that same note: *Conjunction Junction or I'm Just A Bill?*


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Your "or" question: T2 was the bigger rip-off, but also the better game.



T2 better than Op Wolf?  HOLEE SH*T!  You ARE from a different planet!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I meant T2 is better than Primal Rage, which was one of many Mortal Kombat wannabes. And even MK was a distant second from Street Fighter unless you cared about blood more than gameplay.

On topic, Conjunction Junction because I had that song in my head as soon as I saw that you picked School House Rock.


_"*Avalanche* or *road block*?"_

BONUS QUESTION: What song did I have in my head just now?


----------



## Reaver

Avalanche. If only for the potential of more carnage. Answer to BONUS QUESTION: Filmation's HE MAN & THE MASTERS of the UNIVERSE theme song.

Since you can't get that song out of your head:

*Who's hotter: The Sorceress or Teela?*
*
BONUS QUESTION: Who's more ambiguously gay: SKELETOR or SHIPWRECK (from G.I. Joe)?*


----------



## sashamerideth

Reaver said:
			
		

> Avalanche. If only for the potential of more carnage. Answer to BONUS QUESTION: Filmation's HE MAN & THE MASTERS of the UNIVERSE theme song.
> 
> Since you can't get that song out of your head:
> 
> Who's hotter: The Sorceress or Teela?
> 
> BONUS QUESTION: Who's more ambiguously gay: SKELETOR or SHIPWRECK (from G.I. Joe)?



A bit before my time, but watched a few YouTube vids. Definitely Teela

Answer to bonus, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWw5YdW57Es got it.  Now, I would say Skeletor of the two choices but definitely Adam. Too many women in his life and no romantic interest in any of them?

Worst for after feast, Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

I'm assuming you're asking which feast makes you feel worse after... which would definitely go to thanksgiving.  I can't stand up for at least a few hours after.  

I really am running out of questions now.  Got one.

College sports or Professional?


----------



## Devor

Elder the Dwarf said:


> College sports or Professional?



Whichever has the better teams in your state.  College Sports if your school was any good.  In my case, Professional.  NYU doesn't even have teams for most sports.

Which sitcom character do you relate to more:  Leonard from The Big Bang Theory or Barney from How I Met Your Mother?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

HIMYM is my s***.  I love Barney but I am not similar to him in many ways.  I certainly wouldn't call myself a nerd, and I don't have too many similarities with Leonard, but I would have to go with him.  I don't watch the show much but he seems like a genuinely nice guy, and I'm not too dumb, so I see myself a bit closer to him.  Now, if we put Ted on here it would be way easier.

Same question, who do you identify with more, Phil or Doug from the Hangover?

(Actually, if you want, pick any character from the movie.)


----------



## Reaver

Phil. I plead the 5th on why I relate to him.


*Best Joker in a BatMan film: Nicholson or Ledger?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Jack. I plead the fifth on why I relate to _him._



Best superhero themed film: *Batman* or _*Watchmen*?_

BONUS QUESTION: Which _Batman?_ / Which _Watchmen?_


----------



## Devor

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Best superhero themed film: *Batman* or _*Watchmen*?_
> 
> BONUS QUESTION: Which _Batman?_ / Which _Watchmen?_



Batman Begins.  While I enjoyed the Watchmen on one level, it was intended to be a social commentary, with each character representing a different "voice" in society.  To that end, none of the characters, I felt, reflected anything close to a voice I could relate to.  I thought it was supposed to.

Shows which _need_ to return to television . . . _Arrested Development_ or _Firefly_?  (Or if you prefer, you may substitute _Veronica Mars_).


----------



## Codey Amprim

I didn't mind Arrested Development, so that.


Which show needs to die in a fiery car crash first: Cupcake Wars or Toddlers in Tiaras?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Can I say both?  If not, Toddlers.  What a terrible concept.

Better Bond, Brosnan or Moore?

(And pick your real favorite if it isn't one of those.)


----------



## Reaver

Daniel Craig. I plead the fifth on why I relate to him.


*Better Closeau: Peter Sellers or Steve Martin?*


----------



## Kelise

Peter Sellers. Always the Brits. 

*Cake *or *Pie*?


----------



## Devor

starconstant said:


> *Cake *or *Pie*?



Pie is real food.  What the heck is cake, anyways?  It's fluffy and bland, smeared with liquid candy.  I tell my wife that I don't like cake, and even though I'm only talking about cake at its most basic level, it's now part of my reputation.

That said, I eat Entenman's cake all the time and enjoy it, especially a good crumb cake.  But Pie wins.

*Better breakfast:  Pie or Eggs?*


----------



## Philip Overby

I like eggs.  Pie would make me feel gross in the morning.

*Paper or plastic?*


----------



## Xanados

Phil the Drill said:


> I like eggs.  Pie would make me feel gross in the morning.
> 
> *Paper or plastic?*


I absolutely despise the feel of paper. Ugh.
Plastic, please. 

Dragons or Wyverns?


----------



## Codey Amprim

Ooh tough one. Really depends on how they're used... But I find myself attracted to Wyverns as of late.

Pepsi or Coke products?


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

Coke, no question.

Better Larry David show: Seinfeld or Curb your Enthusiasm?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

_Curb Your Enthusiasm_ because characters can freely say **** and **** and... yeah, I'm just typing four asterisks since I'm not sure which four-letter words aren't filtered. I know ******* isn't filtered.

Um... anyway, I'm in HBO Series Mode now, so of the only new ones I actually watch, which is second to _Game of Thrones:_
*Boardwalk Empire* or *Luck?*

(I mean in terms of having a good story, not in terms of gratuitous nudity.)


----------



## Elder the Dwarf

As to which words are edited... none.  And that is what makes it so great!  I'm not a huge seinfeld fan.  I don't watch either of those so I'll let someone else answer so they can do it justice.


----------

